
Object Oriented Programming is an expensive disaster which must end - magnusmagnusson
http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/object-oriented-programming-is-an-expensive-disaster-which-must-end
======
macmac
For a non-Kaysian interpretation of object-oriented.

